# stupid newb question... 75x Location



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm sorry to ask a stupid newbie question but i've searched and searched for hours... I'm trying to finish wiring my compressors and am looking the 75x location under my dash. car is a 04.5 gli if it may of changed throughout the MK4 chassis. Thanks alot! :banghead:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

its the same on all mk4s. Its under your dash on the driver side. You may have to take off some plastic but its there and clearly labeled


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

copy clearly labeled... Is it under the kick panel behind the hood pull?


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

really?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

It's staring you right in the face when you look at the relay plate.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

lmao


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

wow ok not i feel like a moron... thanks for the pic!!! now i know what to look for...


----------

